# Beelitz Heilstatten REPORT 3 - Women's Pavilion... IMAGE INTENSIVE!!!



## TeeJF (Nov 1, 2011)

Here is our THIRD report from our trip to Beelitz-Heilstätten near Berlin two weeks ago and it covers ONLY the north-western sector women's pavilion. Watch this space for reports on the remaining TWO explorations from the trip.

*REPORT 3 - Northern Female Pavilion...​*
*Our final port of call on Day 1 of our visit was only a very short walk away through an airing court area just to the north of the bombed out Women's Pavilion, and still in the Frauern Lungenheil-stätten sector. We did the usual circuit of the perimeter first, looking for an entry point, and soon we found one into the cellars at the rear of the building. The exterior facade is in extremely good condition and we got the impression that the interior would be similarly sound however that wasn't to prove to be the case. Extensive water damage has created quite a lot of mess, although it is nothing like as bad as that which we would find the following day in Chirurgie.

This pavilion was one of three female pavilion blocks and was used after 1945 as part of the Soviet military hospital Beelitz was to become for the entire period of the Soviet occupation. It is very similar in style and layout to the male pavilions but rather smaller, and the baths facility is incorporated into the building here, unlike the separate baths complex for men which we had visited that morning down in the south-eastern quadrant of the site.

Once inside the cellars we wandered around in the gloom trying our best not to kick up any dust for fear it might prove to be asbestos, a hazard which is sadly all too common at Beelitz. Finally we happened upon a staircase which leads up to the ground floor and we were soon standing at one end of a long corridor which runs the length of the front of the pavilion. 

It is a great shame that the buildings are all boarded up because the natural light level on the ground floor now is very, very low as a result. But as recently as 18 months ago, if other photographs we have seen on the internet are anything to go by, many of the buildings had only just been barred to entry. Judicious use of a tripod or "light painting" would enable well lit shots to be taken however we had neither the means nor the skills to do either and so we persevered with what we had instead. This is perhaps one of the most disappointing areas we explored though it is hard to be specific as to why that should be - the building is huge, full of interesting nooks and crannies to explore, and it presents many good photo opportunities. But there was nothing "extraordinary" about it; indeed as a ward facility it lacks anything "special" beyond the remit of walls, floors and ceilings. Having said that some of the views out of the first floor and attic windows were rather nice, especially down into the airing courts at the front of the building, and across the roofs towards the colourful and architecturally ornate chimneys. 

All the time we were wandering around inside this pavilion we both felt rather ill at ease, though we could not put a finger on any logical reason as to why this should be - there were no banging doors to make us jump such as we would encounter the following morning, nor any signs of anyone else in the vicinity of the building, much less any sounds we might associate with other explorers inside the building such as we had experienced in the south-eastern sector earlier that day. We did not mention our uneasy feelings to each other at the time, it was only once we were back outside again in the open air at the culmination of the explore that we discussed it. Then upon our return to the UK we read up on the site, only to find that this pavilion was the building most frequented by the Beast of Beelitz during his killing spree. Echoes of past bad times? More likely a coincidence...
*

*The photos...*

*Here is a selection of the photos we took but first there is an interactive panorama taken at the front of the pavilion from the end of the airing court corridor. You can pan and tilt this photo in another window.*

*CLICK THE PICCIE BELOW TO OPEN THE PANORAMA...​*





*The first view of this women's pavilion is really something special as you walk out of the woods via an airing court corridor...*









*Moving around to the back of the pavilion we first passed the baths complex which is part of the pavilion, unlike the baths complex we had first visited that morning...*








*The cellars have a lot of stuff there in storage. These looked like school desks! Beyond is the staircase up to the ground floor. There's far too much asbestos in these cellars though and it's shredded and lying around everywhere. ...*








*This corridor runs the length of the front of the pavilion and big wards open off it...*








*The Soviet builders have little finesse. This archway was crudely widened simply by hacking away the side walls of the German arch. I'm far from sure about the structural integrity of their work!*








*The bed here was one of many we saw around the site and it's lack of height did not appear to be a modification either!*








*is that how you spell it in German?  *








*This blue paint is apparent all over the place in Beelitz. I think the Soviets must have bought a job lot!*








*Fitness Russian style! Mouldering mattresses in uber abundance too...*








*Walking into the attached bath house. For some reason the male pavilion at the south of the site has a seperate baths complex whilst the female pavilions have them built on...*








*Nothing at Beelitz is built purely for function. If it looks functional the Soviets are the culprits. Here is another example of the abundance of stained glass you can find everywhere...*








*The baths around the site are almost always built of concrete and tiled, rather than pre-cast and simply plonked on the floor. It appears that the Soviets adopted a policy of "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" so the original baths are still there right back from when the pavilions et all were originally built around 1898...*








*Some areas within the pavilion have suffered badly from lack of maintenance and water ingress...*








*Stair porn - gotta love it!*








* I'm not sure if this was how the ablutions were under the Germans or whether it was a later Soviet "improvement"...*








*This room was not a bathroom and the "sinks" shown here would be awfully difficult to wash in. Perhaps it was a sluice room?*








*Anyone know enough Russian to translate this?*








*Lovely corridors and doors!*








*The airing courts which lead from the bombed pavilion up to this pavilion would originally have had climbing plants all over these trellis and it must have been quite beautiful...*








*is this a dumb waiter?*








*Up on the top floor now. It was not clear to us if these were even more patient's rooms or nurses accomodation...*








*The view from one of the top floor rooms...*








*Even the chimney stacks are beutifully decorative...*








*There is a preponderance of tagging around Beelitz but just occasionally you find something artistic...*








*This one is for Foxylady!  *








*More stair porn!*








*That chimney again...*








*Just one of the many exterior verandas upon which the patients would "take the air", so much a part of TB treatment at that time...*








*...and finally!*







Hope you liked the piccies! If you want to see some more then the full set is on our website, linked below. 

Report 4, "Chirurgie - The Surgery" will follow soon.

Thanks for looking...    ​


----------



## Janey68 (Nov 1, 2011)

Wow I love these pics. What an amazing place, u certainly do get to some fantastic explores...loved it


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks. Perversely 3 days exploring down in the London area cost us the same money as FOUR days around Berlin. And with the quality of the Beelitz site it's just a no brainer not to do it!


----------



## Mars Lander (Nov 2, 2011)

Really enjoy your pictures and narration on these, look forward to the next installment.


----------



## night crawler (Nov 2, 2011)

Am I missing a report here? 
Stupendious report you rank up there with Urban X in the reports this year.


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 2, 2011)

No, I messed up my numbering. This is actually report 3 but I can't edit the title I don't think. Duh... sorry about that. And a big thank you for all the kind comments.


----------



## krela (Nov 2, 2011)

TeeJF said:


> No, I messed up my numbering. This is actually report 3 but I can't edit the title I don't think. Duh... sorry about that.



Sorted.


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 2, 2011)

As if by magic! Cheers boss, much obliged to you.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Nov 2, 2011)

Beautifully captured Report -thanks for sharing with us


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 3, 2011)

TeeJF said:


> *This one is for Foxylady!  *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stair porn pressie! LOL! Love it. 

Another great report you two. The architecture and surrounding gardens are really lush...such a contrast with the interior. Excellent stuff.


----------



## sparky. (Nov 3, 2011)

Very nice mate great pics


----------



## Priority 7 (Nov 6, 2011)

You know how to make people jealous bud....I am so close to looking up flights and hotels


----------



## mr_bones (Nov 6, 2011)

Would you like to give us a tour? :-D


----------



## Pincheck (Nov 6, 2011)

really nice mate


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 7, 2011)

mr_bones said:


> Would you like to give us a tour? :-D



Yeah mate, we'll swop you for one of your delightful epics!  Our next trip out there is this coming Sunday so be there or be square! That's not a flippant comment BTW, if you do want any info or you can get four or five days off at short notice !!! just PM us.

On an even more serious note it's our feeling that this site's days are limited so don't delay if you want to see it. Add to which, if Chirurgie is anything to go by, it's deteriorating fast.

Best wishes,

Thomas B. Cook


----------



## mr_bones (Nov 7, 2011)

TeeJF said:


> Yeah mate, we'll swop you for one of your delightful epics!  Our next trip out there is this coming Sunday so be there or be square! That's not a flippant comment BTW, if you do want any info or you can get four or five days off at short notice !!! just PM us.
> 
> On an even more serious note it's our feeling that this site's days are limited so don't delay if you want to see it. Add to which, if Chirurgie is anything to go by, it's deteriorating fast.
> 
> ...



I'd really love to, doubt I could get the time off though. 

Will PM you during the week.

Thanks.


----------

